# Japanischer Ahorn von ALDI aber welcher?



## CityCobra (11. Mai 2010)

Ahoi!

Bei ALDI (Nord) gibt es mal wieder ab dem 20.05. einen japanischen __ Ahorn für 6,99 € zu kaufen, und diesmal möchte ich evtl. auch einen besorgen.
Nur bei der Farbe/Sorte bin ich etwas unschlüssig, zur Wahl stehen:

    * Acer palmatum „Atropurpureum" (leuchtend/Dunkelrot)
    * Acer palmatum „Dissectum" (helles Grün)
    * Acer palmatum „Garnet" (leuchtend/Dunkelrot)
    * Acer palmatum (leuchtend Grün)

Eigentlich tendiere ich zu einem roten Ahorn, aber kann mir jemand sagen was der Unterschied ist zwischen dem _Acer palmatum „Atropurpureum"_ (leuchtend/Dunkelrot), und dem _Acer palmatum „Garnet"_ (leuchtend/Dunkelrot)? 
Oder sollte man doch besser von dem Aldi-Ahorn die Finger lassen?

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Annett (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Japanischer  Ahorn von ALDI aber welcher?*

Hallo Marc.

Ich persönlich würde nach der Optik entscheiden, dabei aber dieses Thema (Link von Wolf geht noch) nicht ganz vergessen.


----------



## CityCobra (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Japanischer  Ahorn von ALDI aber welcher?*



Annett schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde nach der Optik entscheiden, dabei aber dieses Thema (Link von Wolf geht noch) nicht ganz vergessen.


Danke, der Thread ist mir bekannt.
Leider geht der Link nicht mehr zu dem passenden Artikel.
Ist das Thema denn überhaupt noch aktuell oder inzwischen Geschichte, so das man sich keine Sorgen/Gedanken mehr machen muss?


----------



## sister_in_act (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Japanischer  Ahorn von ALDI aber welcher?*

hallo Marc

ich wollte mir letztes jahre einen grünen zu meinen größeren roten zulegen.
innerhalb von 3 wochen war er eingegangen.......
ich versuch es nicht mehr...

gruß ulla


----------



## Annett (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Japanischer  Ahorn von ALDI aber welcher?*

*Vermutlich* ist das wie mit den spanischen Erdbeeren jedes Jahr. Kann, muss aber nicht... 
Hinterher ist man immer schlauer.

EDIT: Und der Link von Wolf tut es (nach längerer Wartezeit) sehr wohl noch.


----------



## robsig12 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Japanischer  Ahorn von ALDI aber welcher?*

Ich habe mittlerweile von den Discount Ahorns nicht mehr begeistert. Alle die ich bis jetzt gekauft habe, haben Schädlinge, die ich nicht in den Griff bekomme. Sind verschiedenen Discounter gewesen.

Bei allen werden die neuen Triebe abgefressen. Auch der strenge Winter hat da nicht geholfen.

Zu beachten wäre noch, die Farbe, die sie beim Aldi oder sonst wo haben, nicht überbewerten. Die haben da noch keine Sonne gesehen, und ändern sich noch bei Dir am Teich.


----------



## Eugen (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Japanischer  Ahorn von ALDI aber welcher?*

tja
Geiz ist halt nicht immer geil.


----------



## karsten. (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Japanischer  Ahorn von ALDI aber welcher?*



robsig12 schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile von den Discount Ahorns nicht mehr begeistert. Alle die ich bis jetzt gekauft habe, haben Schädlinge, die ich nicht in den Griff bekomme. Sind verschiedenen Discounter gewesen.
> 
> Bei allen werden die neuen Triebe abgefressen. Auch der strenge Winter hat da nicht geholfen.
> 
> Zu beachten wäre noch, die Farbe, die sie beim Aldi oder sonst wo haben, nicht überbewerten. Die haben da noch keine Sonne gesehen, und ändern sich noch bei Dir am Teich.



Ganz genau !

einmal in die Sonne gestellt ist der Acer weg 
aber die Schädlinge noch da

außerdem haben die Teile so grottenschlechte nieverwachsende Veredlungstellen
wenn es einen einmal stört wird ständig der Blick darauf gelenkt   
da ist ein offener Beinbruch schöner .........
Meist stimmt nicht mal die Farbe und Habitus von Unterlage und Veredlung .

da lohnt das Nachhausetragen nicht ! m.M.n.

mfG


----------



## helga (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Japanischer  Ahorn von ALDI aber welcher?*

Hallo Marc - Discounter hin und her - mit den Acer palmatum dissectum, egal ob atropurpureum(das ist der rote) oder viridis (der grüne), ist das so eine Sache. Es sind wunderschöne Bäume. Hatte selbst einen kleinen viridis über eine paar Jahr, sehr schön gewachsen und tolle rötliche Herbstfärbung. Aber dann ist das eingetreten, was ich danach von einer Baumschule gelernt habe. Diese Bäumchen werden leider sehr häufig von einem Pilz befallen (Anthracnose), gegen den nicht zu machen ist. Es gibt kein Mittel dagegen. Er dringt über die Wurzelspitzen ein und verstopft die Leitungsbahnen, so dass es zur Welke kommt. Man kann versuchen, die betroffenen Äste abzuschneiden und am besten verbrennen. Wie gesagt, es gibt kein Mittel, welches man spritzen kann. 
Der rotblättrige Acer soll noch empfindlicher sein. 
Wie gesagt, meiner hat leider, leider das Zeitliche gesegnet. Ich habe es mir erst noch 1 od. 2 Jahre angesehen. Aber die Welke geht immer weiter. Kaum waren die kleinen geschlitzen Blättchen da, vertrockneten sie auch schon.
Wenn Du es trotzdem versuchen willst: sie lieben leicht sauren Boden, Halbschatten, nach möglich keine pralle Sonne und am besten ab und an ein wenig mit Wasser einnebeln. Wenn überhaupt, würde ich empfehlen, diese Pflanzen im Gartenfachhandel od. Baumschule zu kaufen und nicht beim Discounter; das ist für meine Begriffe an der falschen Stelle gespart.
Schöne Grüße, Helga


----------



## cop aka wusau (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Japanischer  Ahorn von ALDI aber welcher?*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Danke, der Thread ist mir bekannt.
> Leider geht der Link nicht mehr zu dem passenden Artikel.
> Ist das Thema denn überhaupt noch aktuell oder inzwischen Geschichte, so das man sich keine Sorgen/Gedanken mehr machen muss?



http://www.jki.bund.de/fileadmin/dam_uploads/_presse/pi_2008/08-06-19.pdf
Dürfte der Link sein


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Japanischer  Ahorn von ALDI aber welcher?*

Hi Marc,

also ich hab alle Sorten damals vor 2 Jahren von Aldi gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden - im Baumarkt gibbet meiner Meinung nach die gleiche Qualität zum doppelten Preis. Ich hatte natürlich darauf geachtet eine Pflanze mit schöner Veredlungsstelle zu nehmen. Meine hatten zwar letztes Jahr diesen bekannten Pilz in einigen Ästen im Herbst bekommen - ich hab sofort abgeschnitten und allen gehts heute gut. Achtre auf diesen überschifften Schädling der mal vorkam - siehe Loch im Stamm.

Am schönsten finde ich die Breitblättrigen roten, die sind meiner Meinung nach auch am stärksten - anscheinend der Urtyp. Die mit den feingliedrigen Blättern wachsen bei mir eher in die Breite als in die Höhe haben aber eben auch was besonderes. Wenn Du sie am Teich pflanzt solltest Du ein Feinmaschiges Netz für den Herbst einplanen.

Ich finde, nicht alles von Aldi ist schlecht, ich kaufe z.B. jedes Jahr die hängenden und stehenden Geranien und bin mit der Qualität überaus zufrieden.


----------



## Wild (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Japanischer  Ahorn von ALDI aber welcher?*

Hallo,
bei uns ist es so, dass alle Pflanzen, die wir bei Aldi gekauft haben gut angewachsen sind. Wir sind also auch recht zufrieden. Sicherlich spielt auch der Boden eine wichtige Rolle.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Japanischer  Ahorn von ALDI aber welcher?*

, und ebenfalls der richtige Standort


----------



## CityCobra (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japanischer  Ahorn von ALDI aber welcher?*

Ab Montag dem 16.05.11 gibt es wieder den Japanischen Ahorn bei ALDI (Nord) im Angebot für 6,99 €

Beschreibung:


> *Japanischer Ahorn im 3-L-Container*
> 
> Hochwertige Gartenpflanze
> 
> ...


 Quelle: http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_angebot_mo_16_05_2011_48_620_9902_5.html

Ich überlege mir einen der beiden roten Ahorn zu kaufen, bin mir aber noch unschlüssig welchen.
Was meint Ihr, den Acer palmatum „Atropurpureum" oder den Acer palmatum „Garnet" (leuchtend/dunkel-rot) wählen.
Ich beabsichtige den Ahorn am Teich zu pflanzen, Standort sonnig ab den Mittagsstunden.

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japanischer  Ahorn von ALDI aber welcher?*

Hi Marc,

die mit den mehrfach geschlitzten Blättern gehen eher in die Breite und bleiben klein, die anderen wachsen in die Höhe - ich denke es ist also abhängig davon wo egnau am Teich er hin soll damit später alles stimmig ist. Zeig doch mal ein Foto


----------



## CityCobra (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japanischer  Ahorn von ALDI aber welcher?*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Zeig doch mal ein Foto


Medium 258 anzeigenUnd zwar genau neben dem Findling an der Stelle wo noch die andere Pflanze steht.
Keine Ahnung wie die Sorte heißt, sieht aber aktuell nicht mehr so gesund aus, irgendwie gerupft.
So richtig gefallen hat mir der Strauch von Anfang an nicht wirklich.
Daher meine Überlegung dort den Ahorn zu pflanzen, oder besser nicht?


----------



## techerridu (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japanischer  Ahorn von ALDI aber welcher?*

Also ich habe mit den billigen "Chinaahörnern" jeder Art gute Erfahrungen gemacht,
die lassen sich auch gut Bonsaimäßig bearbeiten...
Mein ältester ist ein Roter (im Sautrog) mit 7 Jahren


----------



## Springmaus (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japanischer  Ahorn von ALDI aber welcher?*

Hallo,

Aldi hat auch ab Morgen Teichpflanzen im Angebot  mal sehen was die so

haben !

Set bestehend aus:

    * 1 Seerose oder 2 bis 3 Sumpfpflanzen
    * 1 Teichkorb (19 × 19 × 9 cm)
    * 1 Beutel Lehm (800 g)
    * 1 Beutel Kies (400 g)
    * 1 Kunstdünger-Tablette
    * 1 Pflanzanleitung

Ansicht vergrößern Zum Einkaufszettel hinzufügen
Aqua-Set
je Set 3,49*



Gruß Doris


----------



## CityCobra (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japanischer  Ahorn von ALDI aber welcher?*

Wenn hier kein Tipp mehr kommt, werde ich mich für den Acer palmatum „Garnet (leuchtend/dunkel-rot) entscheiden.
Der Wuchs des Garnet ist kompakter und strauchartiger im Vergleich zum Atropurpureum der mehr in die Höhe wächst und deutlich größer wird.


----------



## Springmaus (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japanischer  Ahorn von ALDI aber welcher?*

Hallo,

ich war heut bei Aldi !

Nee die J. Ahorn hab ich stehen lassen!

Konnte aber von den Teichpflanzen nicht die Finger lassen

Hätt ich mal besser getan :smoki das wird glaub ich nix!

Die Rizinome sahen traurig aus ob da noch was kommt  egal

selber schuld

Gruß Doris


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japanischer  Ahorn von ALDI aber welcher?*

Wieviel haben die Teichpflanzen denn gekostet?

..ich werde dieses Jahr lieber mal was bei Werner bestellen, noch ein paar Lücken schließen am neuen Teich mit ein paar ausgewählten Schönheiten. Mal sehen was ich mir noch aussuche.


----------



## Springmaus (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japanischer  Ahorn von ALDI aber welcher?*

Hallo

Set bestehend aus:

* 1 Seerose oder 2 bis 3 Sumpfpflanzen
* 1 Teichkorb (19 × 19 × 9 cm)
* 1 Beutel Lehm (800 g)
* 1 Beutel Kies (400 g)
* 1 Kunstdünger-Tablette
* 1 Pflanzanleitung

Ansicht vergrößern Zum Einkaufszettel hinzufügen
Aqua-Set
je Set 3,49*

Gruß Doris


----------



## CityCobra (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japanischer  Ahorn von ALDI aber welcher?*



Springmaus schrieb:


> ich war heut bei Aldi !
> Nee die J. Ahorn hab ich stehen lassen!


Ich war heute Morgen direkt gegen 08:00 Uhr bei der Öffnung beim ALDI.
Keine 5 Minuten später wanderten bereits die ersten Ahorn durch die Kasse.
Ich war mir zunächst unsicher ob und welchen Ahorn ich kaufen sollte.
Zum Glück bekam ich etwas Hilfe von einer Kundin, die schon bei den letzten Aktionen einen Japanischen Ahorn bei ALDI erworben hatte.
Sie zeigte mir auch ein Exemplar welches Ihrer Meinung nach einen kräftigen Wuchs hat und gesund aussieht. 
Egal, für 6,99 € kann man nicht viel falsch machen, nur mit der ausgewählten Pflanzstelle bin ich noch nicht ganz sicher.

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japanischer  Ahorn von ALDI aber welcher?*

Hi Marc, 

ich würde den breitwüchsigen roten oder grünen wählen, also den mit den geschlitzten Blättern. Er brauch allerdings viel Sonne. Die andere Sorte ist bei mir innerhalb von 2 Jahren schon 2,50 x 2 m höhe gewachsen. Ich habe bei der Pflanzung vorher gedüngt. Eine Pflanzungh an ab Neumond ist empfehlenswert, bitte nicht beidem in den kommenden Tagen Vollmond pflanzen. Lieber an diesem Tag Unkraut rupfen.

Bitte schau Dir genau den Stengel an, da darf kein Loch sein (gefährlicher asia Borkenkäfer).

Wen der Krebs (absterbende Blätter und dunkle, verfärbte Zweige) meist im Herbst kommen sollte, bitte frühzeitig, tiefgründig abschneiden.

Viel Glück  und zeig mal nen Foto


----------



## Piddel (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Japanischer  Ahorn von ALDI aber welcher?*



Springmaus schrieb:


> Konnte aber von den Teichpflanzen nicht die Finger lassen
> 
> Die Rizinome sahen traurig aus ob da noch was kommt  egal




Moin,
war auch gestern bei Aldi wegen der Ahörner - war aber nichts.
Als Entschädigung  hab ich auch zwei Pflanzen gekauft und meine Seerose/__ Hechtkraut waren in Ordnung.  Besonders der Lehm in dem Set gefällt mir sehr gut - praktisch.


----------

